# Amerpoint mods



## Rob Fisher (1/3/19)

Making a thread for the cute Amerpoint Mods. Made in Russia. They have been around for a long time but there is a resurgence in 18350 and cute! They are famous for using stone in their mods.

Here are some pics of their Colibri Mods.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/3/19)

Nice, are they all mech mods?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Nice, are they all mech mods?



The little stone ones have some circuitry for Over discharge and reverse polarity protection.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/19)

My 18350's are fully charged!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/19)

@Rob Fisher - they look cute indeed
I assume one of these is inbound? 

As much as I love my Reo Mini and used it massively back in the day - I just find the 18350 batt and its small juice capacity leads to so much admin that I havent used it much in the past year or so... Sad because it is so comfortable in the hand and also cute...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/19)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - they look cute indeed
> I assume one of these is inbound?
> 
> As much as I love my Reo Mini and used it massively back in the day - I just find the 18350 batt and its small juice capacity leads to so much admin that I havent used it much in the past year or so... Sad because it is so comfortable in the hand and also cute...



Yes, a cute and not very practical mod is inbound.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/19)

Colibri has arrived!  So bloody CUTE MAN!

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/3/19)

No way! That's tiny and cute! Just try not to drop it..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (5/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Colibri has arrived!  So bloody CUTE MAN!
> View attachment 159744
> View attachment 159745
> View attachment 159746
> ...



Wow!! Super tiny indeed!! Perfect match with a Dvarw on top of it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/19)

When I ordered this little cute 18350 mod I thought it would be a toy and not practical at all... Seeing all these 18350 mods around I never paid much attention to them because I guessed they would be fine at your desk with spare batteries standing by. But having used this mod (with a Dvarw MTL with a 2.5mm air hole for a DL vape) all day I have changed my mind... the new 18350's drive the Dvarw MTL for two refills on one battery and the battery still wasn't flat. It's actually quite useable! Yes, you need to take spare batteries and juice with you but it is so usable and beats the hell out of any pod system!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> When I ordered this little cute 18350 mod I thought it would be a toy and not practical at all... Seeing all these 18350 mods around I never paid much attention to them because I guessed they would be fine at your desk with spare batteries standing by. But having used this mod (with a Dvarw MTL with a 2.5mm air hole for a DL vape) all day I have changed my mind... the new 18350's drive the Dvarw MTL for two refills on one battery and the battery still wasn't flat. It's actually quite useable! Yes, you need to take spare batteries and juice with you but it is so usable and beats the hell out of any pod system!
> View attachment 159784


Agreed, I'm tempted to get one but only when I'm in the UK and can afford one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (5/3/19)

@Rob Fisher did you order directly from AmerPoint and shipped with Russian Post?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher did you order directly from AmerPoint and shipped with Russian Post?



No @CaliGuy, I ordered it from KHW Mods in Hungary. The guy who makes the Dvarw. Sold out but he has stock incoming soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/19)

Wow @Rob Fisher - so cute - didnt realise how small it was from your other post in whats in your hand
My goodness its small!

Glad to hear about the battery life! Bonus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

